# Celeste Items Crafting Service (Moon and Crescent Moon Chair)(Closed)



## honeypuff (May 3, 2020)

Crafting Celeste recipes for 5 NMT!! I have every recipe so just let me know which I should craft and I’ll tell the required materials!! Moon and Crescent Moon Chairs crafting available too!! Thanks


----------



## Xdee (May 3, 2020)

Hi, do you have the rocket DIY for the giant robot ?


----------



## SarahSays (May 3, 2020)

Hi there. Following the thread - I’ll be back on tomorrow. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## savvistyles (May 3, 2020)

I would love to get the Crescent Moon Chair, do you need the materials? I have the star fragments!


----------



## honeypuff (May 4, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi, do you have the rocket DIY for the giant robot ?


hey sorry for the late response! yes i do


----------



## Xdee (May 4, 2020)

Np, I actually just got one. How about a gold amor?


----------



## Cinnamom (May 4, 2020)

Do you have the Moon? I would love to have it in my town! Would also love a moon chair!


----------



## honeypuff (May 4, 2020)

Cinnamom said:


> Do you have the Moon? I would love to have it in my town! Would also love a moon chair!


Yes I can do both!!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Xdee said:


> Np, I actually just got one. How about a gold amor?


I have the gold armor recipe.


----------



## Xdee (May 4, 2020)

I would love for you to craft the moon. What recipe are needed?


----------



## honeypuff (May 4, 2020)

Xdee said:


> I would love for you to craft the moon. What recipe are needed?


15 regular fragments and 1 large. 5nmt crafting charge too, lemme know when you want me to craft it for you. Thanks!!


----------



## 1ch1n0s3 (May 4, 2020)

I would love to have a moon and crescent moon chair what mats are needed?


----------

